# FS Fluval 20 Co2 system



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi im selling my Fluval 20 co2 system for 25 bucks... plus get a free portion of riccia as well... Just upgraded my co2 system and selling for 25 bucks. pick up in richmond or burnaby... kindly send me a PM to set up an appointment


----------

